# Windows 10 rollout begins now!!!



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

The Windows 10 rollout has started! Depending what country you are in . New Zealand seems to be one of the first!

http://www.windows10update.com/2015/07/new-zealand-welcomes-the-windows-10-launch/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Regardless of which country you live in, everyone is not going to be able to immediately upgrade to Windows 10 on its release date.

Microsoft has it set up in stages, so many people will have to wait weeks or possibly even months before they can make the upgrade.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm beginning to wonder about what they've said. It was supposed to be just Insiders first. Well, the download has completed except for that last bit of code on my two computers. They've been on almost all day and it all arrived in the first hour they were on - kept them on just in case there was more coming. My daughter is NOT an Insider and she got it also. From what I'm seeing on another Windows 10 Forum web site, the big cities seem to be not getting it yet. I was surprised members in New York City hadn't started to see anything earlier today - that may have changed. The download was just under 3GB.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

It's so nice being an insider. Since I ran this on my main system its been like clock work. I'm all up to date, and updates say that I am up to date! Looks like I'm on line.... COOL!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I just checked. I got the Win10 Update notice. I thought it was supposed to go Insiders first, but I am not an Insider. I have already created my System Recovery Drive just in case.


----------



## Hamphoeby (Jun 23, 2015)

Even all of us will get the free upgrade, not everyone can upgrade at July 29, waiting...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I discovered this morning that Windows 10 has been released.

I used the Microsoft media creation tool to download and save the .ISO files for Home and Professional 64-bit, then I created bootable DVD-R's.

Now I'm ready if I decide to make the upgrade later this year.

The Windows version appears to be 10.0.10240.16384.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Hope it works but I've been reading some warnings about doing that. It seems the old way of doing things is changing and your dvd may turn out not to activate once installed since you 'forced' it to become an .iso. Apparently, compatible .iso files will be coming in the not too distant future. Maybe they will be adding some needed files to do it the 'new way'.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

My Upgrade was available to me when I checked Windows updates at 10Pm last night. The download took almost an hour, but I am stuck on a 4MB dsl service. Total DL to first use time was just over 4.5 hours

I am so very pleased with Win 10. Waiting for the DL's for two other laptops and one desktop to show up.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you get asked if you wanted to install 
I'm getting a failed 

But I know a few people who have reserved windows 10 - BUT not expecting it to just update without a prompt to say - do you want to install 

the upgrade icon - dialogue box says you can install now or pick a time /date 

My PC seems to have downloaded and then the update failed - so I was expecting the update to prompt to install


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Make sure that every update besides Windows 10 is installed first. That worked for me.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Its been strange on my HP Laptop. Windows update says Windows 10 is ready to be downloaded. I go and look at available updates and there is 1 update there, it says optional and the title is "Windows Defender Update" but its 2,7gb big ?

Is the link to download the media builder been posted in this section ?


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

It's actually already on your computer in a hidden file when you get that message. Don't know why they say downloaded. Maybe that refers to the last bit of data or something. When you see that you should be ready to upgrade.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

golddust said:


> It's actually already on your computer in a hidden file when you get that message. Don't know why they say downloaded. Maybe that refers to the last bit of data or something. When you see that you should be ready to upgrade.


I don't think its been downloaded yet. I don't have auto updates on either machine. Also on the lap_top, it still has the icon in the tray, while the desk top machine WIN 7 has lost that Icon. Note that the laptop did have several preview versions on it a few months ago.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

@ etaf, mine did ask if I wanted to begin. But I had my updates set to Download but let me decide when to install. I want to find out how to create the installation media or is it too late after you instll the Upgrade?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Once you start the upgrade, it has to download the 2.76 Gb file, then it asks if you want to start the Upgrade. The upgrade then Downloads more stuff then goes to a restart, then downlads some more, the goes to "Installing Features" then goes to Configuring then restarts again then you have to go through a EULA Screen to accept the terms then it lets you configure the OS to your Preferences.

For me this took well over 4 hours because of my slow DSL account. Up to 4GB


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

My computer downloaded the whole file - between 5 and 6 GB on the 28th.


----------

